# Cutting Corners On The Gas Pipe



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Saw this last night.

They did a $300,000 remodel to make to building look really nice. The wall was built out 10" to make for a really nice facade for the public to see. Too bad they could not afford a few hundred bucks to put the gas inside the new wall. Geez.

Now they want it fixed without damaging the wall. :laughing:


----------



## fradycakes (Dec 21, 2012)

Wow.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Red tag it


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

I just threw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## UA22PLumber (Sep 17, 2012)

That shouldn't be a matter of "want".....That *HAS* to be fixed.If permits were pulled,I dunno how that was signed off on,even if it wasn't by a plumbing inspector.I'm suprised the gas company hasn't locked out that service.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

UA22PLumber said:


> That shouldn't be a matter of "want".....That HAS to be fixed.If permits were pulled,I dunno how that was signed off on,even if it wasn't by a plumbing inspector.I'm suprised the gas company hasn't locked out that service.


There was no plumbing inspection. It was just a siding upgrade so it was under the radar of everyone that mattered. The pics are waiting in the inspector's inbox for when he gets back after the holiday.


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

UA22PLumber said:


> That shouldn't be a matter of "want".....That *HAS* to be fixed.If permits were pulled,I dunno how that was signed off on,even if it wasn't by a plumbing inspector.I'm suprised the gas company hasn't locked out that service.


I believe it was existing and they just remodeled around it. The customer learned a lesson. The lowest bid, isn't always the best price.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Lack of planning and oversight. Makes you wonder how hard the plumber fought to get it done right. 

Hate to see a nice home or building with jacked up exterior because the lowest bidder wouldn't make it look nice.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Indie said:


> Lack of planning and oversight. Makes you wonder how hard the plumber fought to get it done right.
> 
> Hate to see a nice home or building with jacked up exterior because the lowest bidder wouldn't make it look nice.


Honestly I don't think there was ever a plumber on the job to begin with. Like Relic said, they just remodeled around it.


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

What an awful wall! look how out of plumb they built it! It really stands out next to that good looking pipework!


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

^^^ LMAO! :laughing:


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

A few pieces of Galvanized unistrut and some clamps , a few cuts and new ballvalve for a real shutoff . Then of course they would have to patch a few spots on the wall.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

justme said:


> A few pieces of Galvanized unistrut and some clamps , a few cuts and new ballvalve for a real shutoff . Then of course they would have to patch a few spots on the wall.


I thought it had to be an iron body gas stop to meet code ???


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I thought it had to be an iron body gas stop to meet code ???


We can do brass bodies here.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

"without damaging the wall"


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Fullmetal Frank said:


> "without damaging the wall"
> 
> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPz-j3bfq3E&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Lmao, who hasn't laughed maniacally like that after an epic failure of some sort... :thumbup:


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I thought it had to be an iron body gas stop to meet code ???


Ballvalves are fine as long as they are rated for gas. I haven't used an iron body stop in 11 years


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Wow. That's all we use I think cuz boss submits them I think


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Wow. That's all we use I think cuz boss submits them I think


The reason we don't use iron body is because they aren't full port.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

justme said:


> Ballvalves are fine as long as they are rated for gas. I haven't used an iron body stop in 11 years


Why do you use Ballvalves instead of Iron Body Valves?

What is cost difference between ballvalves and Iron body?


I also assume your ballvalves are made out of brass, and I have seen brass valves on iron gas pipe break and crack a few times due to it being dissimliar metal.

And they tend to shrink and or swell differently in changing weather.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

TallCoolOne said:


> Why do you use Ballvalves instead of Iron Body Valves?
> 
> What is cost difference between ballvalves and Iron body?
> 
> ...


I use ball valves for the full port aspect and ease of turning it off and on. I think it is good for a homeowner to be able to get the gas off to the WH or furnace quickly without looking for a wrench. I typically do not use them on the exterior of a building though. There I would only use flat head gas cocks or plug valves.

I have never seen a brass valve crack because of being connected to steel. Would the same principle apply to bras angle stops connected to galvanized steel? There are extreme temperature changes in bathrooms.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

As long as the brass valve is a one piece design I will use it indoors. I have seen the two piece valves come apart.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Only time I seen brass gas ball valve cracked is when those handyhacks overtighten them with miles of telfon tape on the pipe threads.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> I use ball valves for the full port aspect and ease of turning it off and on. I think it is good for a homeowner to be able to get the gas off to the WH or furnace quickly without looking for a wrench. I typically do not use them on the exterior of a building though. There I would only use flat head gas cocks or plug valves.
> 
> I have never seen a brass valve crack because of being connected to steel. Would the same principle apply to bras angle stops connected to galvanized steel? There are extreme temperature changes in bathrooms.


I use Iron Body Valves outside only, Once I get inside a house I use Red/Yellow handle Gas Ball Valves to connect to WH, Furncace, Cooktop and use a Yellow Flexible gas line. Code here says all shut off inside house must be able to turn without a tool.

Where I have seen a Red/Yellow brass gas valves fail and crack it was outside and connected to steel gas pipe on both sides and usually going to a pool heater.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Inside I use red tops. Out side iron body gas stop


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Inside I use red tops. Out side iron body gas stop


This is what I do too.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Inside I use red tops. Out side iron body gas stop


:thumbsup:


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

That looks like the valve Ive seen on every house and job up to 2 inch at least on the service , gas co side of meter upstream of the regulator. I never supply those but they are allways just like that and brass. now for branches going to pool heaters and tankless heaters I use a regular ball valve with handel marked WOG. Never seen a Iron valve on small stuff like this that I can remember.
Of course what I see is next to a regulator so the full port feature isnt an issue


----------



## Piper34 (Oct 10, 2011)

If you put a ball valve in this app. Somebody would be sure to shut it off if not by tripping over it in that location. Or just some one who sees a handle and just cant help themselves people are funny😄


----------

